# Vein Pocket Gall



## Jace (Apr 25, 2012)

...is what I think this is on this Pin Oak, caused by Midge, but I'm not completely convinced. However, I do really want to be sure...so if anyone has a different opinion, please do tell. 

vein pocket gall (Macrodiplosis erubescens ) on pin oak (Quercus palustris ) - 5368742

I'd like to use this as an reason(excuse) to try out my new tree IV. 
I havent purchased any chemicals for it at all yet, but was thinking about using the IMA-JET formulation. Large Pin Oak and much of what is in the photo, is spread thruout the tree. I am hoping this time of year with good uptake, I can get it thru the tree's system to the leaves before the maggots grow upand fall to the ground later toward the end of spring. (per what I read).
(And also...I dont think spraying an insecticide would penetrate the wads very well, and would just put a lot of unecessary chemical everywhere...)

I cut one of the "wads" open and found what I believe to be a white gall midge maggot, about probly 3/16" long.


_"The larva uses its jawlike mouthparts to abrade or chew plant tissue. This feeding, and the insect's secretions, cause plant tissue to grow around the larva".._

http://www.everythingabout.net/articles/biology/animals/arthropods/insects/flies/gall_midge/


Any opinions or recomendations?


----------



## Jace (Apr 26, 2012)

However...the more I think about it, the more I think the injection wounds will likely be harder on the tree than the Midge maggots. From what I read, they drop to the ground, and remain there untill cycle repeats itself the following spring. I can't find if they hit the same tree again, usually, or not the following spring...

I feel like there are still plenty of leaves to do their job, so then I'm better off to let it be, because these do not make unsightly stem damaging galls like the horned galls do, and I don't think they will leave evidence of damage after the leaves drop...(only hindering photosynthesis some, it seems))

Just thinkin out loud, if anyone else has any input or thots...


----------



## Ed Roland (Apr 26, 2012)

Jace, I'm not so sure I would even bother to apply an insecticide, topical or systemic. Macrodiplosis quercusoruca is generally not considered to cause significant damage.

The photos you provide do indeed show distorted leaves but they are still green. Green means chlorophyll and that indicates function. Weight the benefits of chemical remediation with the detriments. In this case I would skip the sale of a chem app and push for cultural services.

Nice call on the causal!


----------

